# Fire On Gp's Program



## firestorm (Dec 3, 2002)

12/03/02 Tuesday:  
Today I'm starting the Journal and by next Monday I'll update with the weeks workouts and progress as they come.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 4, 2002)

WOW!  What a start!  J/K!  Nice to see a journal started.  Better hurry up and post something or GP's gonna think you quit the program.  Did you train yesterday?  Nope, me either!  Doing legs today.  Just thought I'd stop in!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2002)

How is it Going? 
Just though I would mention I just started GP's Power/Rep Range/Shock on Monday and damn does it hurt like a son of a bitch!

Good luck!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Sunday 12/08/02
1st week completed. Did Week One (POWER)  
Reason for giving G's program a go in the 1st place is because I mainly do Power and almost always go full tilt.  The real differences in my workouts will come this week and next week.  I followed his workout to the T for POWER and felt even though I went heavy as possible for the 4 -6 rep range I still felt like I had more left in me at the end.  That was the biggest difference I've seen with Power.   My programs always leave me totally spent and begging for Asprin.  I will be able to tell much better in the weeks to come.  I may have been on the brink of overtraining. We'll see.  Tomorrow is Monday and Starting the REP RANGE program that everyone seems to fear.  Tomorrow I'll let you know how DAY1 goes.
P.S.  I was still sore all week so I know GP's POWER sessions did some damage and certainly safe from over training.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 8, 2002)

OK, now I can't say anything.  Gotta love the "damage".  I start shock this week   and really don't know what to expect.  I'll tell you one thing, I almost puked on my leg day for rep range!  Closest I've ever come to puking!     We'll see what happens this week!  Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh great thanks for the insight on what I should expect on leg day.  Can't wait now.  lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 8, 2002)

Just trying to keep ya motovated!  LOL!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

oh why thank you kindly                  (ya big jerk) hehehehe


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

12/10/02:
Well I did Chest/Back (Rep Range) today. I can only say,, Heavens to Betsy.  I haven't done those 2 bodyparts together in over 10 years. Anyway, it went Great.  I did good getting the poundage accurate to meet the Rep range.  
Note: On all sets I took 1 minute, 30 Second breaks between all sets with exception of Flies which I only took  1 minute.

Chest
Incline D/B Bench 
1 x 15 x 85   Warmup  ( a must for me)
1 x 08 x 100     
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 06 x 110   

Barbell Flat Bnch. 
1 x 10 x 225  Got two more then I was aiming for. 
1 x 06 x 275
1 x 05 x 315

Incline Flies
1 x 12 x 45
1 x 10 x 50

Flat Flies
1 x 08 x 50  (couldn't help myself thowing in an extra 
                                           one).                         

Back   (1:30 rest between sets)

Weighted close grip chins
3 x 6 x 35

Bentover rows                
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 07 x 275
(don't own a t-bar rowing machine)

D/B Rows                      
2 x 08x 110

D/B pullovers                 
1 x 08 x 90
1 x 08 x 90
1 x 08 x 90

total workout 50 mins.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

Some impressive W8 there Fire!  Some day...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

You think Lean?  I was rather embarrassed posting the poundages.  They are way off my norm due to inconsistent training.  Damn last summer I was hitting 405 on bench.  (I ask myself,, where did I go and who put this guys body on mine???)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Referring to the above:    This is why I was so eager to give GPs workout a try.  I'm hoping to get back quicker by not training my routines.  I know how long it took to get to my numbers last year and a bit impatient.Im hoping something new will speed up the process.

Even though I'm very used to High volume,,(high reps,sets,poundage), I know I overtrain at times even though I seem to always progress with both size and poundage.  But in doing so, I feel drained and weak for days after a hard session like that.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You think Lean?  I was rather embarrassed posting the poundages.  They are way off my norm due to inconsistent training.  Damn last summer I was hitting 405 on bench.  (I ask myself,, where did I go and who put this guys body on mine???)



Ummm, duh - yah!  100 lb DB's, 315 on a flat bench!  WTF!  I'm pushing.... well .... a lot less than that!  So yah, it's impressive!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks Lean. You make it easier to post numbers with those types of comments.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 15, 2002)

Yah well, with those types of numbers, you make it harder for guys like me to post mine!  LOL!  But don't feel bad!  I mean it's not like you're going to drop w8 because I can't come close to those numbers!  LOL!  Take care buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

hey fire-
Just stopped in. nice w8.
I was going to start GP's program today..but I forgot to pring them out. I will do my own thing this week and start it next cycle around..

You did BOTH chest and back today? Holy shiat...how long were you in the gym? I admit that I bs'd too much in the gym today, but I can knock out one body part in about 45 minutes...are you supersetting or finishing up chest then moving on to back?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

12/11/02  LEGS/Rep Range
To quote Apocolypse Now :  "the horror, the horror" feeling after for 3 days.
One and a half minute rest period between sets unless specified.

Leg Extensions      
1 x 15 x 110 **  Warmup  (1 min. rest)
1 x 12 x 120
1 x 12 x 120

Squats                   (Groin still not feeling very strong. Feeling some 
1 x 12 x 225             twinging when I went down. Don't want to risk
1 x 12 x 245             re injury) Holding back on poundages.
1 x 10 x 245                                  

Leg Press  (do not have access to a press that I can do single leg press)
1 x 15 x 300
1 x 15 x 300
1 x 12 x 300

Leg Curls    (minute breaks)
1 x 10 x 80
1 x 08 x 90

Stiff Leg Deadllifts
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 10 x 185

1 leg curls
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 45

Note: Leg press is the old fashioned type.  Vertical press where you lie underneath and push straight up to the ceiling.  The thing that I like best about this type of equipment is unlike the angled leg presses, I'm pushing the "ACTUAL WEIGHT" not counting the added resistence from the metal against metal as you push up. No rollers,no oil, just a screeching rattling sound as you go up.  On the Normal type of angled press, I could go over 1,000 no problem in my day but never on one of these.  My actual best in my basement was 650 for 6. 
 Click for a picture of a newer better version then the one I have: 
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/Fitne...g&itemid=14&secid=14&linkon=section&linkid=14


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

I think I need to go and get a stop watch and some 'blinders' so i don't go and bs with the guys in between sets...

wow. does she come with the leg press?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Picture of my freeweight system. (Exact one just black; older model)
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/Fitne...pg&itemid=281&secid=4&linkon=section&linkid=4

Picture of Seated Calf machine (exact one)
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/Fitne...g&itemid=16&secid=14&linkon=section&linkid=14


In areas such as these below, I don't have Commercial Grade equipment but I make due.  I just don't have room for the top grade stuff or individual preacher benches,leg extensions ect.

Bench comes with LEG EXTENSION/CURL attachment.
Bench comes with Preacher Bench Attachment.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Burner, I used to have the same problem which is why I train at home.  There was once a time when I was a monster hard core bodybuilder and believe me,, it was hard to complete a workout without someone coming up and asking advise or just wanting to chat.  I would just have to be as nice as possible and if they caught me at the right time I'd answer their questions. If not I'd tell them to come back when I was done.  But regardless it was an interferrence to say the least.
I finally figured out a way to avoid the whole mess.  I brought a walkmen Radio and put it on but NEVER TURNED IT ON!  I don't like training to music but they never knew it.  They just assumed I couldn't hear them when they would say  'hey Brian, can I ask you sumpen???"  I had a liscence to be ignorant.  hahahaha

Actually the guy when I ordered some other equipment laughed when I asked that same question.  I asked for the girl and to keep the Bench.  hahahahaha  



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think I need to go and get a stop watch and some 'blinders' so i don't go and bs with the guys in between sets...
> 
> wow. does she come with the leg press?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

12/12/02, ARMS (Rep Range)
Still in pain from legs ouch!!    
one and a half minute break between sets unless specified.

Biceps:
alternating dumbell curl (seated)
1 x 12 x 40** Warmup (1 min. break)
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 06 x 50 

cable curls  (e-z bar handle)
1 x 10 x 70
1 x 08 x 80

Concentration Curls  30 second break between sets.
1 x 15 x 25  (little light; didn't count the set)
1 x 12 x 30  (very slow with 4 second hold at contraction)
1 x 12 x 30 (same as above)

Triceps:
Weighted Dips
1 x 12 x 45    (need to get weight right still).  
1 x 08 x 80      
1 x 06 x 80

Cable Pushdowns:
1 x 08 x 80
1 x 08 x 80

Kickbacks
2 x 12 x 25

Dips performed on Dip station attachment and "Leather" Dip Belt. (picture below is a nylon belt)

dip station:
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/FitnessFactory31/finditem.cfm?itemid=205

Dip belt:
http://www.fitnessfactory.com/Fitne...&itemid=238&secid=21&linkon=section&linkid=21


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey fire-
> Just stopped in. nice w8.
> I was going to start GP's program today..but I forgot to pring them out. I will do my own thing this week and start it next cycle around..
> ...




Response: 
This was the 1st time I did chest and back together in over 10 years. It was very hard for me.  I did CHEST completly and then Back.  I took a minimum of 1 1/2 mins break between sets and completed both bodyparts in less then an hour.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Response:
> This was the 1st time I did chest and back together in over 10 years. It was very hard for me.  I did CHEST completly and then Back.  I took a minimum of 1 1/2 mins break between sets and completed both bodyparts in less then an hour.


I just looked back at my original post on CHEST/BACK  the workout took 50 minutes.  I move quick and focused.  No distractions whatsoever.  I won't even play music.   I'm focused on training and nothing else.
When I belonged to a gym years ago  I actually used a walkmen  but never turned it on.  It served 2 purposes.  the Earphones worked a little as a sound blocker and also detered people from trying to talk to me during a workout.  I could ignore them and not seem rude.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Yah well, with those types of numbers, you make it harder for guys like me to post mine!  LOL!  But don't feel bad!  I mean it's not like you're going to drop w8 because I can't come close to those numbers!  LOL!  Take care buddy!



Response:

Trust me Buddy, I've dropped weight already.  I'm not yet accustomed to these set counts and reps.  I'm well below my poundages so far.  When I finished a few of these workouts I only felt like I was getting warmed up yet I was sore as hell the next day..... Go figure!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

Damn...I like that headphones idea....have to give that a try!

Of course, sometimes at night..there is a girl who will put on the most gawd awful non-lifting, pump draining music over the speakers...ya know..Macy Gray type shiat.....
One can only yell WTF?!?!?! so often....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Damn...I like that headphones idea....have to give that a try!
> 
> Of course, sometimes at night..there is a girl who will put on the most gawd awful non-lifting, pump draining music over the speakers...ya know..Macy Gray type shiat.....
> One can only yell WTF?!?!?! so often....



OK you need to get bigger.  Then you can go out front and change it!!!  The people at the front desk of my old gyms never seemed to say a word to me when I'd go up there and change their music and put on Classical.  (Wagner- pronounced Vogner- ride of the Valkyres etc)
Then again I was 260 and my training partner was Rich Gaspari.  hehehe.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

danm, fire- you MUST hae been focused to do all that in 50 minutes....
I'm gonna have to keep checking in here to try and 'keep up' with the pace you set!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK you need to get bigger.  Then you can go out front and change it!!!  The people at the front desk of my old gyms never seemed to say a word to me when I'd go up there and change their music and put on Classical.  (Wagner- pronounced Vogner- ride of the Valkyres etc)
> Then again I was 260 and my training partner was Rich Gaspari.  hehehe.



that's the goal...


also, I'm a bouncer at a night club. I have muscle, but at 5'9", I am not physically intimidating..yet....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Do you have a pic you can post Burner. I'd like to see how you look.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm working on it now, actually.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Great will you have it tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

if I can post them to my online album.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Let me know if you get them done


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

will do. copyng to a cd right now.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

OK enough filling my journal with small talk here is todays update.

12/16/02  Monday   Chest/Back (Shock)
CHEST
ONE ARM CABLE CROSSOVERS (I only have one cable hookup)
1 x 10 x 45                            SS with Incline Bench
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 08 x 45
INCLINE BARBELL BENCH  (no smith mach)
1 x 10 x 185
1 x 08 x 205
1 x 07 x 225      (I need warmups on these damn things!!!) Shoulders 
                        and Tris' felt like crap)

INCLINE FLYE  (SS with Dips)
1 x 12 x 45   (too light, didn't count this one)
1 x 10 x 50
1 x 08 x 50   
WEIGHTED DIPS
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 10 x 45
1 x 08 x 45

Dropset: FLAT BARBELL BENCH
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 08 x 205
1 x 06 x 185   (arms gave out before chest; barely got that 6th one)

TOTAL TIME: 25 mins.

BACK   (Shock)

PULLOVERS  (S/S w/t pulldwns)
1 x 10 x 75
1 x 10 x 80
1 x 08 x 90
WideGrip LAT PULLDOWNS
1 x 10 x 150
1 x 08 x 160
1 x 08 x 160

STIFF ARM PULLDOWNS  (S/S w/t Rows)
1 x 10 x 60
1 x 10 x 60
Rev.Grip BENTOVER ROWS
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 08 x 225  (lower back bothering me)

DropSet
Overhand BENTOVER ROWS  (not enough time to setup for cable rows.)
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 205
1 x 06 x 195

TOTAL TIME:  20 Mins.

Take not of the time. No wonder I thought my chest was going to explode!!  I did both chest and back in 50 mins. taking 1 to 1 1/2 min breaks between supersets.

My poundages are way off the mark due to lack of warmups and doing Chest and Back on same day.  I don't know if it has to due with being 40 or what but all I know is that without multiple pyramiding warmup sets my poundages are 40 to 50% lighter then I'm used to. This is going to take some getting used to.  
On a positive note,  I felt fantastic afterwards and even as I write this.  I did this workout at 15:00 this after noon and it is currently 20:45 and my chest is still quivering.  My back is numb.  I guess this is proof that always training HEAVY isn't the best attack.   I think GOPRO has hit on something here and I'm liking it.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 16, 2002)

Still numb??? Feels good doesn't it!?!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh hell yeaaa.  I read your post and flexed my pecs to feel it and CRAMP!!!!  Ya gotta luv it man.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh shyt, cramp!  Damn, cramp!  OUCH!  PAIN!    Something like that?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

It's just that constant reminder that I did it right today.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

Tuesday 12/17/02  (ARMS: SHOCK)
BICEPS
E-Z Bar Curls                (s/s with Incline DB curls)
1 x 10 x 90 **WarmUp
1 x 10 x 110
1 x 06 x 130
Incline D/B curls
1 x 08 x 40
1 x 06 x 50

Preacher Curls (Straight Bar)  SS with Reverse curls
1 x 08 x 85
1 x 08 x 95
Reverse Straight bar Curls
1 x 08 x 65
1 x 08 x 65

Drop Set: Cable Single Arm Curls:
1 x 12 x 25
1 x 12 x 25   My cable system is not very smooth. Resistence more then
                  weight shown.

TRICEPS

Cable Pushdowns (E-Z bar) SS with Close Grip bench
1 x 10 x 80
1 x 08 x 90
Close Grip Bench Press
1 x 10 x 225
1 x 06 x 235

Reverse Grip pushdowns       ss with DB overhead Ext.
1 x 10 x 50   (little too light)
1 x 08 x 60
D/B OverHead Extensions
1 x 10 x 75
1 x 08 x 85

Weighted Bench Dips
1 x 12 x 90
1 x 10 x 45

BICEP TOTAL TIME: 25mins.
TRICEP TOTAL TIME: 20 mins.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 17, 2002)

How do you get your time so short???  When I did bi/tri's I felt like I was in there for hours and actualy was only an hour, but still.  And what does SS stand for?  Thanks.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

SS = SuperSet   Do one excercise and follow it right up with the second with no break.  Then I only take 1 to 1 1/2 min break before doing the next Superset.  This is what makes the workout go by so quickly.   You save 1 to 1 1/2 mins between 2 sets  So rest period for the entire workout is 1/2 the normal time.  That is where I saved 10 mins or more.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

example: 
1 x 10 Straight bar curl 
REST 1 1/2 MINS.                  
1 x 10 Straight Bar Curl                          
REST 1 1/2 MINS.                            
1 x 10 Straight bar curl                          
REST 1 1/2 MINS                             
1 x 10 Incline DB curl                     
REST 1 1/2 MINS                           
1 x 10  Incline DB curl                    
REST 1 1/2 MINS.                          
1 x 10 Incline  DB curl
Total 6 sets
TOTAL REST PERIOD 7 1/2 MINS.

1 X 10 Straight bar curl
1 X 10 Incline DB curl
REST 1 1/2 
1 X 10 Straight bar curl
1 X 10 Incline DB curl
REST 1 1/2 mins
1 x 10 straight bar curl
1 x 10 incline DB curl

TOTAL 6 SETS: 3 MINS. REST PERIOD


Saved 4 1/2 mins on the same amount of excercises.


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2002)

Ok fire I'm here! Just tell me exactly how I can help. What do you want me to take a look at? Always ready to help ya my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2002)

hey fire-
didngt get to my friend's palce to upload photos yet,
I just got briefed the other moring that I am not supposed to be coming to forum sites anymore..so until the 'knee jerk' smoke clears up...will not be on much..

Hey gopro-
I am too about to start your program. My friend I workout with used your warm up routine with his workout and is having problems walkkng..so he says to thank you...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for the update there Fire!  I knew what super sets were, I just didn't think what SS stood for - DUH (me not you)!  OK, so my brain doesn't function well sometimes.... OK, most of the time!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok fire I'm here! Just tell me exactly how I can help. What do you want me to take a look at? Always ready to help ya my friend!



Well first, lets start with that Psych degree you have.....


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Well first, lets start with that Psych degree you have.....



Come...lay on my couch...ok, tell me your problems...


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey gopro-
> I am too about to start your program. My friend I workout with used your warm up routine with his workout and is having problems walkkng..so he says to thank you...



Tell him he's welcome. Oh, and good luck with power, rep range, shock! I hope you get HUGE!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tell him he's welcome. Oh, and good luck with power, rep range, shock! I hope you get HUGE!


ha! me too!

I am still wresting with my old trains of thought though...you know the warm up w/ 10 pres then move down...
That will take some getting used to.
Now, on DB military presses, My starting warm up weight is 30 lbs or so, and usually top out @ 60 for 6 - 8 reps. Not a whole lot of weight range to play with....
any ideas?


----------



## gopro (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha! me too!
> 
> I am still wresting with my old trains of thought though...you know the warm up w/ 10 pres then move down...
> ...



Ok, if your top weight is around 60, than you can do say 15 lb dumbells for 6, 30s for 4, and 45s for 2...then go right to your top weight to failure, than pyramid down.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

I was thining that, but...hate to use such light weights....oof.
I have another question..
When you see my pics..(soon, hopefully) You will notice, as i have and have had other friends notice that my anterior delts still over power my posterior. I do not even do any direct front delt work. I think they got built up from my incline dumb bell presses? I was thinking of dropping incline presses and just do flat bench and decline bench for a while to remove all front delt work while still doing rear delt work and hopefully let them catch up. What do you think?
I am doing delts tomorrow...


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2002)

Flat bench and declines still hit the anterior delt. You can still do inclines, just make sure that on delt day you concentrate soley on medial and posterior exercises. Eventually they will even out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks, I do that. I do not even do anything for my anteriors....
Guess I'll just have to try and concentrate more on the posteriors...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Sunday 01/05/03  CHEST/BACK  (POWER)

GP,, HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU AT THE END...

Flat D/B Bench
1 x 08 x 95   ** Warmup.
1 x 10 x 110
1 x 08 x 110
1 x 06 x 110

Incline Bench Press
1 x 08 x 225
1 x 06 x 255
1 x 04 x 275

Weighted Dips
1 x 08 x 00  *Warm up
1 x 08 x 45
1 x 06 x 80 
1 x 06 x 90
Total time: 30 mins.  Had a training partner today. Added some time to the workout.

Back

Weighted pullups
1 x 08 x 00  **Warmup
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 06 x 25
1 x 04 x 25

Deadlifts
1 x 08 x 185  **warmup  (a must for my bad lower back)
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 08 x 275
1 x 06 x 315
(I know the rep range is incorrect but these things play havoc on my lower back due to old injury)  I have to work up to the heavy weights again very slowly)

Broke training regime today due to new T-Bar Row I bought. I had to do them.
1 x 08 x 115
1 x 08 x 140
1 x 06 x 165

Seated Cable rows
1 x 06 x 180
1 x 06 x 230
1 x 06 x 230
Total Time 30 Mins.

GOPRO,, Looking at Flat DB Bench press, I only have D/B's up to 110 so I can't stay within the 4-6 rep range.  Should I Change them to Flat Straight bar bench instead??  And put the DB Bench on the REP workout instead since I'm doing flats as a second excercise????
Thanks in advance buddy.
Fire


1


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2003)

Check your PMs


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Been there dun it GP.  Thank you very much buddy.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Sunday 02/02/03  ARMS (POWER)
Note: Been having aches in the elbow areas as of late. When performing a bicep pose or even bending the arm, very sharp pains. at other times a very dull aching pain in there.   I'm sure it's tendon related.  Probably a touch of tendonitis. 

** = Warmup set


Straight Bar Curls:
1 x 08 x  95  **   
1 x 08 x 115 **
1 x 08 x 125
1 x 06 x 135
1 x 04 x 150

Preacher Curls  (short straight bar)
1 x 10 x 105 **
1 x 06 x 115
1 x 04 x 125

Hammer Curls
1 x 06 x 50  (some internal elbow pain going on doing these)
1 x 04 x 65

Total time:  23 mins.

Triceps

Close Grip Bench Presses
1 x 08 x 185 **
1 x 08 x 225 **
1 x 06 x 245
1 x 04 x 265

Decline bench skull Crushers (short Straight bar)
1 x 12 x 115  ** (wasn't supposed to be a warmup but it was too light)
1 x 08 x 135
1 x 06 x 155 (1 minute rest time before starting next set)
1 x 04 x 155  

Seated Overhead Dumbell Extensions.(two arm) Sorry GP hate single arm

1 x 10 x 100  (one min. rest between all sets)
1 x 06 x 110
1 x 04 x 110

Total Time: 20 mins.


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

Good poundages my man!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

At a price though pal.  The extensor carpi radialis brevis which attaches to the lateral epicondyle of the humerus was swollen for hours last night not to mention the dull aching pains.  Forget about flexing the bicep because I see stars.   Damn it's tuff getting old.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> At a price though pal.  The extensor carpi radialis brevis which attaches to the lateral epicondyle of the humerus was swollen for hours last night not to mention the dull aching pains.  Forget about flexing the bicep because I see stars.   Damn it's tuff getting old.



Yah, what he said!  Jeeze - how about Laymen terms next time huh?  J/K - what's going on Fire?  I agree with GP on the lbs!  Haven't seen ya post here in a while thought I'd start some shyt!  Not that I'm one to talk...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

oh Lean you know your shit is welcomed here.   the terminology was a joke really for GP. but for guys like you and I, it's the inner elbow below the outter bicep.  (I had to look that stuff up actually, I had no idea what it was really called in fact I edited the initial post.  Originally I wrote:   The tendon or ligament thingy below my bicep.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

Good to see you Lean,, hope all is well with you buddy.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

see? Now whe you use the technical term 'thingy' it all comes together!
Inner elbow? Is that sort of like your inner and outter pecs?
I still have a little problem with my right bicep tendon thingie...
I cranked it last year doing weighted pull ups, and have not had a decent bicep workout in a year. I actually am not doing any bicep work up till now. It still nags on me here and again. i only get the bi's stimulated from my pull ups right now...hence...girly man arms....I'm working on starting back with some light and slow reps to get them used to resistance again....

feel better, fire!


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> At a price though pal.  The extensor carpi radialis brevis which attaches to the lateral epicondyle of the humerus was swollen for hours last night not to mention the dull aching pains.  Forget about flexing the bicep because I see stars.   Damn it's tuff getting old.



Yeah...I know what you mean. My medial suflalacus radionis that attaches to the lower insertion of my farcus inferendum is inflamed with hepraflaciolisembranitis. It really IS tough getting old!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> see? Now whe you use the technical term 'thingy' it all comes together!
> Inner elbow? Is that sort of like your inner and outter pecs?
> I still have a little problem with my right bicep tendon thingie...
> ...



Damn,, you too Burner!!!  If it still nags after all that time, You may have a problem that requires medical attention. you could have a tear or something.  You should get that checked before you do futher damage!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeah...I know what you mean. My medial suflalacus radionis that attaches to the lower insertion of my farcus inferendum is inflamed with hepraflaciolisembranitis. It really IS tough getting old!



yea exactly GP,, stupid people would refer to this as "tennis elbow"


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Tuesday 02/04/03, Shoulders (POWER)
Ok this workout strayed from the original Power routine that GP provided.  I wrote it down exactly but when I got started I just couldn't stop.  I felt soo damn good today and after NOT doing shoulders for quite sometime due to time and scheduling problems it went remarkably well for me.  Here is todays workout:
* = warmup as always
DB Presses:
1 x 10 x 60 *
1 x 08 x 70
1 x 06 x 80
1 x 04 x 90

DB Side Laterals
1 x 12 x 25*
1 x 10 x 35
1 x 08 x 35
1 x 06 x 40

DB Rear Laterals
1 x 10 x 30
1 x 08 x 35
1 x 06 x 40

Barbell Upright Rows
1 x 10 x 95
1 x 08 x 115
1 x 08 x 125
1 x 06 x 125

Barbell shrugs
1 x 225 x 10 **
1 x 275 x 10  (supposed to be a work set but was too light)
1 x 315 x 08
1 x 350 x 06
1 x 225 x 10 

Total time: 40 mins.


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2003)

You strayed from something I told you to do??? Are you crazy man?? Are you losing it?? Or are my mind controlling drugs beginning to wear off? Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You strayed from something I told you to do??? Are you crazy man?? Are you losing it?? Or are my mind controlling drugs beginning to wear off? Hmmmmmmmm...


  

(in a mock gopro voice)

"Firestorm.....look into my avitar...you eyes are getting sleepy.....you are under my power..you will do my will....you WILL follow my workouts to the letter and do my bidding....."


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> (in a mock gopro voice)
> ...



LOL...you apparently know my secret. I actually know nothing about training/dieting...I just hypnotize people into THINKING I do...hehehehehehehahahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> (in a mock gopro voice)
> ...



HAHAHAHA  Very good Burner, You knew where I was going.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You strayed from something I told you to do??? Are you crazy man?? Are you losing it?? Or are my mind controlling drugs beginning to wear off? Hmmmmmmmm...



I KNOW, I KNOW GP  I'm very very sorry.  I know you went to all that touble making up those routines and I BLEW it. I let my moment of excitement get to me.  I failed you and I'm sorry. Who am I to dare stray from the path you clearly laid out for me.  The BASTARD that I am!!!   The next back workout I did EXACTLY to the Letter I almost swear!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> LOL...you apparently know my secret. I actually know nothing about training/dieting...I just hypnotize people into THINKING I do...hehehehehehehahahahahahaha


OH shi-aat!
 

it IS true!
 

hey, I just tried something with my chest workout last night that I thought makes sense...

I did a total of 6 sets of flat bench for 1st exercise.
I did sets @ 13 - 15 reps, 2 sets with 10 -12 rps then 2 sets @ 4 - 6 reps.

I did inclines as normal, 3 sets for 5 - 8 reps, then tried another exercise to burn off...call me lazy...I wasn't much feeling like loading up a bar for decline bench...I guess I was tired...
I figured with that kind of tiering, I'd hit all muscle fibers...
does this make sense?

I tried the less rep warm up then go heavy and reverse pyramid..and almost screwed up my rotator a few weeks ago, nor did it feel I was getting any benefit for two to three weeks in a row, so I do not think that kind of workout worked for me...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I KNOW, I KNOW GP  I'm very very sorry.  I know you went to all that touble making up those routines and I BLEW it. I let my moment of excitement get to me.  I failed you and I'm sorry. Who am I to dare stray from the path you clearly laid out for me.  The BASTARD that I am!!!   The next back workout I did EXACTLY to the Letter I almost swear!!!!



you stopped looking at the avatar.....didn't you.....


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you stopped looking at the avatar.....didn't you.....



hahahaha  yea I did.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

QUOTE:
hey, I just tried something with my chest workout last night that I thought makes sense...

I did a total of 6 sets of flat bench for 1st exercise.
I did sets @ 13 - 15 reps, 2 sets with 10 -12 rps then 2 sets @ 4 - 6 reps.

I did inclines as normal, 3 sets for 5 - 8 reps, then tried another exercise to burn off...call me lazy...I wasn't much feeling like loading up a bar for decline bench...I guess I was tired...
I figured with that kind of tiering, I'd hit all muscle fibers...
does this make sense?

* = warmup sets (I really don't count them)
In theory, yes it makes sense.  My only advise I'd give you would be to ONLY do* 1 x 13-15 reps for a warmup.  
            *1 x 10-12
             1 x 08-10
             1 x 06-08
             2 x 04-06
(0r for the last two sets:  2 x 06-08
                                   1 x 04-06


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

thnx-
I did think that after I had finished, that 2nd set @ 135 got to 15 too easily. 
I'm just trying something different..keep things fresh...dare I say:_fun???_


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Absoluetly,, you have to keep it fresh and fun.  If you dread it and hate it or bored to do it,,, why do it?  Get laid or drunk instead.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

well, it pays off once in a while...did you by chance read about my adventures lastnight at the club in the 'fuq' thread?
t'was a good time!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Negative but I will very shortly.


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I KNOW, I KNOW GP  I'm very very sorry.  I know you went to all that touble making up those routines and I BLEW it. I let my moment of excitement get to me.  I failed you and I'm sorry. Who am I to dare stray from the path you clearly laid out for me.  The BASTARD that I am!!!   The next back workout I did EXACTLY to the Letter I almost swear!!!!



THATS BETTER


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

Wheew am I glad your not mad anymore!!!  I hate GP mad. He becomes an animal and spits testosterone all over the place when he yells. Then I feel really stupid on all floors licking up his saliva for the extra test.  hehehe


----------



## gopro (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Wheew am I glad your not mad anymore!!!  I hate GP mad. He becomes an animal and spits testosterone all over the place when he yells. Then I feel really stupid on all floors licking up his saliva for the extra test.  hehehe



Don't forget the GH that spurts from my ears!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

y'all need to get a room or something?????


how's it going GP?
Me? My legs are friggin killing me! I loaded up 405 on squat for the first time the other night..and got two sets of 5 partial reps!
(I set the safety bars so I couldn't go down too far incase the legs wen't up to it...I was amazed I did as well as I did! I figure I'll do that every couple workouts, setting the bars a little lower each time until I can get that weight all the way down.
(I seem to be lifting solo more often nowadays)


----------



## gopro (Feb 12, 2003)

Doing really well Burner...good lift!!! Why don't you start your own journal??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

I do have one...I have been a bit inconsistant lately with my having added school four nights per week as well as the two jobs...
I'll resume it on Saturday or so when I start my 'cycle' over again; day 1 thing.


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I do have one...I have been a bit inconsistant lately with my having added school four nights per week as well as the two jobs...
> I'll resume it on Saturday or so when I start my 'cycle' over again; day 1 thing.



get it going my man!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

Roger that, Burner's going in....

(sorry, they are doing a briefing on the sand box...getting a little caught up in it)


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Roger that, Burner's going in....
> 
> (sorry, they are doing a briefing on the sand box...getting a little caught up in it)



LOL!


----------



## bodyhard (Feb 13, 2003)

Yo FS whats up kid?? How is everything dawg?? Good to see you are still hitting it up. Give a holla man.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Don't forget the GH that spurts from my ears!!


Why do you think I have you mail me your used Q-TIPS???


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bodyhard *_
> Yo FS whats up kid?? How is everything dawg?? Good to see you are still hitting it up. Give a holla man.



WHOLLY SHIT!!! BH!!!  HOW ARE YOU BRO!!!! OH DAMM IT'S GREAT TO SEE YOU HERE!  SMOKEN'  Now I have my ONLY two friends from that other place here.   You and BustenOut!!   Man I hope your here to stay and not just visiting bud!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Roger that, Burner's going in....
> 
> (sorry, they are doing a briefing on the sand box...getting a little caught up in it)



hahaha  I remember those days B.   In fact, to this day every now and then when talking on the phone and I have to ask someone to 'hang on a minute"  I slip back to "please standby"  and let me tell ya it drives my wife freeken nuts!!!   God she hates when I ask her to  Please standby.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Why do you think I have you mail me your used Q-TIPS???




LOL!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey GP!!! How are you buddy????Long time no talk too.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm good bro...dieting and training fiercly now!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

Fantastic,, I'd sure like to see your journal big guy!!!  hahaha


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2003)

I kinda started one, but haven't really posted anything yet. So much to do, so little time!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

Tell me about it GP. You see how I keep mine up to date right?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2003)

journals....yeah...
I was going to start posting mine again on Saturday....
Friday night was back, bis.
I might have mentioned perviously that I think I have tendonitis coming on inm y left arm. well, I dinked it up again. I didn't get a good workout, as I was thinking more on the discomfort, rather than the muscle worked. Saturday was just as bad. I am suprised that my tendon was hurting as I was benching, and that sholndt have inflamed the bicep tendon?
I have been taking ibuproferin, vit. C and rubbing flexall (sp ) on at morning and night. It is feeling better.
Tonight will be legs, then tomnorrow will be delts and tris. Will see how that goes.

That's funny, FS_
I still use 'stand by' when I am on the phone. Of course, I am working with military side by side, so some of those habbits are hard to break. It does drive friends nutz though!
Oh, I got a small suprise in the mail the other day. I got a letter form the AFHQC or wherever they keep my military records. (I am currently in the AF In-Active Reserve) I was thinking, "OH schiznit, I am being recalled...)
Nope, just a summary of total points accued towards retirement..
WHEW!

Did you have problems with protesters where you live this past weekend?
I guess we had a big demonstration here at teh AF Base and at a park. I do not get these people.
I am not a war monger and would just assume take another route, but am willing to do with what needs to be done.
The newspaper actually quoted some 8 year old kid as saying that he has nightmares of the war. 
Ok...forgive my rant...but WTF does any 8 year old AMERICAN know about war? not a damn thing. I fear what his parents are feeding him. 
I could go on and on....
not then place nor the time..but damn....
where's fruity at? I need someone to verbally abuse!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 17, 2003)

hahahaha  at fruity statement!!!!!  I just laid some verbal assault in his direction in another thread.
I live in New Jersey not very far from Fort Dix or Mcguire AFB. We didn't have any demonstrations here that I'm aware of.(thank God).  I just can't believe how SHORT peoples memories are.  HAS everyone forgotten 9/11 already?  Did they forget everything they were saying after the President spoke afterwards.  Bush said: he was going after the Terrorist in Afganistan. then, one by one he was going after any countries that harbor or back terrorists in any way shape or form.  AMERICANS and the World Majority stood up and roared backing him all the way....  WTF DID I MISS SINCE THEN????   He is doing EXACTLY what he said he was going to do!!!  Where is all the support now???  Everyone is just turning their backs (UN) or as far as I'm concerned these fuqen Americans that protest are no better then TERRORIST themselves.  They are basically saying  bomb and kill us. We'll be mad for a little while but we get over it.   Well I say FUCK YOU!!!  You want to Fuck with me?  I'm going to fuck with you and your whole fucking family!!!!   The USA needs to make a stand to IF ANYTHING,, show we are a country of NO tollerance!!!  Well that's all I have to say about that FOR NOW.   Hey Fruitish,,, come here I need to bitch slap someone now!!!! I'm all worked up over here!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

Good points, my friend.

To all those protesters (Americans, especially) I'd like to replay to them that tape of the fire fightrers INSIDE the towers and hearing the occasional body smashing into the pavement, and remind them that those are (were) innocent victems.

Then show them the pictures of what that piece of work dictator has done to his own people.

I would not call it much of a 'war' if it comes to that. It will be a step in the right direction to embracing Itaq back ionto the folds of humanity.

I have no problems with the citizens of Iraq. I beieve that they are like most people in that all they want to do is wake up, go to work and be able to provide for a family and such. If it sems that we need to take steps in helping them get a stable government in there that is good for them as well as the balance of the Middle East, so be it.

Off the soap box.
How's the training?
I think that tendon has healed again. Tonight is leg night, tomorrow is delts / tris, either a day off or Thursday  is back/bi's and then start over on chest again.
I've got about 6 more weeks od this going to school 4 nights a week, and then should be able to get serious in the gym again. I am either mising workouts or taking real short ones right now to get them in. (besides, I need to work on y time management....maybe take in a stop watch, some blinders <so as to not go and yap my big mouth between sets w/ friends> and get done..)


----------



## firestorm (Feb 18, 2003)

Well my workouts when I've been able to do them have been very good. but I was here at work for 36 hours straight since sunday so training was out of the question.  today when I finally got home I got to do snow shoveling.  I count that for this weeks back workout. hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

..and cardio!
36 hours? You get stuck there?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 18, 2003)

yes I got stuck here which I expected. I came prepared for the long haul. It wasn't that bad. I was surprised that by the end I wasn't as tired as I expected to be.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

I just bought a large cooler bag for work....which I am seemingly able to fill...


----------

